# China electric car concept



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This is quite the vehicle...

China's "Book of Songs" electric concept vehicle steals the show at the Detroit International Auto Show.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That is one brutally ugly vehicle, but I can see some marketing potential.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Looks somewhat like the Corbin Merlin. Corbin's been since bought by Myers Motors 

Welcome to Myers Motors : Transform Your Driving. Transform Your World

Corbin was planning some pretty cool cars before...

Corbin Motors, Sparrow, Merlin Coupe and Merlin Roadster, tribute to Tom Corbin


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Slated to be yet another victim of the petroleum industry's criminal cartel...

And I think it kind of looks like a 1936 Delage, well, without the straight-8... Or a non-corrugated, non-canvas-roof and non-lawn-chair-seat version of the Citroen 2CV...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Didn't I see that car in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Gosh, that's an ugly little concept car.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Gosh, that's an ugly little concept car.


It may be ugly but it's got a great personality. 

Now when I see a Hummer or many other SUVs, some call them attractive, but they make me want to spit.

I think the angle from the side looks kinda clumsy design-wise but some of the other angles look OK. But I don't get this whole worshipping of cars as beautiful anyway. Cars are expensive and often dangerous tools that serve a function. While it may be nice if they're purty lookin', it's far more important that their contribution to our society's health isn't detrimental. In that sense this car is more beautiful than most.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Art need not bow down to, or be framed by, political correctness. That car is UG-LY!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It might be cheap, but I agree with the majority here - it's ugly. I wouldn't be caught driving in that thing.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Art need not bow down to, or be framed by, political correctness. That car is UG-LY!


Who's talking about Art? :lmao: It's a frikkin' car. I guess in that case the Don Valley during rush hour gridlock is the MOMA.  

I'd support a nicer design, but the important design is in it's function. I'd drive it proudly if I had one. You can blather about Art in your Hummer, if you like.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't start getting into the idea that function is more beautiful than form, 'sauce. Makes for a very ugly world.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Don't start getting into the idea that function is more beautiful than form, 'sauce. Makes for a very ugly world.


Don't think I was saying that.

I think a less than beautiful form combined with a beautiful function trumps a snazzy design with a crappy, useless or detrimental function.

I make my living in the arts so I applaud beautiful form, but like people, it's only skin deep if it masks an ugly interior. Hence my original comment, "but it's got a great personality."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Don't think I was saying that.


Then we can agree--amazing, no?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Then we can agree--amazing, no?


Inconceivable!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Irretrievable! Unforgiveable!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Impossible! Insanely ludicrous!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Fantasmo even!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I wonder how many Weebles it comes with.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

意想不到汽車 !!!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Looks like the guy is humping the car.


----------

